# Teich gebaut und Wasser verschwindet !!



## nordlicht64 (29. Apr. 2012)

Nachdem wir nun am Wochenende den Teich mit Folie gebaut haben und ja auch die Kapillarsperre haben, verliert der Teich Wasser..

Folgendes problem haben wir nun gefunden:

In den Falten der Folie läuft das Wasser aus dem Teich, der Wasserstand 1cm tiefer als die Kante.
Kann der Kapillareffekt auch in den Falten entstehen?
Wir haben in den Flachwasserzonen Kies und außen auch Kies, oder liegt hier der Fehler??
Oder haben wir zu viel Wasser drinn muss ein bestimmpter Spiegel unterhalb des Randes eingehalten werden??

Gruß
 nordlicht64


----------



## Jense (29. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,
der Kapillareffekt entsteht auch in den Falten.
Das hab ich auch schon hinter mir 
Daher muss die äußere Kante der Folie (Falte) immer höher liegen als die innere.
Gruß Jens


----------



## nordlicht64 (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich gebaut und Wasser verschwindet !!*

@jense

hmm, das versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz, wir haben die Falten jetzt mal links und mal rechts gelegt, je nachdem wie es besser aussah. Von einem Kapillareffekt in Falten hab ich jemals weder was gehört noch gelesen, deswegen konnten wir es erst gar nicht glauben als wir die Wasser dort reinlaufen sahen. 

Habe mal schnell ein Foto gemacht.
Wir haben die Falten jetzt schon oberhalb geklebt, nur wenn das jetzt wirklich so ist müssen wir die Seite wohl nochmal komplett aufmachen.


----------



## koifischfan (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich gebaut und Wasser verschwindet !!*

Ich zitiere mal Wikipedia http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kapillareffekt:



> Kapillarität oder Kapillareffekt (lat. capillaris, das Haar betreffend) ist das Verhalten von Flüssigkeiten, das sie bei Kontakt mit Kapillaren, z. B. engen Röhren, Spalten oder Hohlräumen, in Feststoffen zeigen.



Wie du siehst, tritt es bei jedem beliebigen Material auf. Was unterscheidet auch eine Falte von zwei übereinanderliegenden Folien? Nichts.


----------



## Jense (29. Apr. 2012)

Uhhhh,
Ihr habt die Folie mit der Falte umgeklappt!!!
Das ist noch schlimmer 
Ich habe jetzt kein Bild zur Hand aber die Folie muss bei der Falte gerade hochstehen!!
Ansonsten zieht sich das Wasser auf der Teichseite in der Falte hoch und kann auf der anderen Seite schön ins Erdreich sickern.
Oder habt Ihr dahinter noch einen Ufergraben?
Ich denke doch mal nicht.......
Also probiert das mal aus:
Die Folie hochkant stellen am Abschluss und dann ist Ruhe mit Wasserverlust.
Gruss Jens


----------



## Jense (29. Apr. 2012)

Tata.
Hier noch ein Bild 

 

Und noch zwei Bilder vom letzten Jahr.
Hier sieht man die Folie gerade hoch stehen.
Ich hatte diese auch erst schön unterm Kies verbuddelt.
Aber durch die Falten und zusätzlich noch die Ufermatte konnte man fast zusehen wie das Wasser weniger wurde.


----------



## nordlicht64 (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich gebaut und Wasser verschwindet !!*

Hallo,
danke für die Antworten.
Hier mal ein link  http://youtu.be/ZwhPEDGM-dU?t=2m14s wie wir die Kapillarsperre gebaut haben.
Was ist jetzt falsch und was könnten wir jetzt noch ändern.( Wir dachten jetzt den Kies weg und so weit runter wie möglich die Falte zukleben).


Gruß
Nordlicht64


----------



## Jense (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich gebaut und Wasser verschwindet !!*

Moin Moin 
Also ich denke das mit dem verkleben wird nicht viel bringen.
Ich weiß ja auch nicht wieviele Falten Ihr zum verkleben habt.
Wenn dann eine nicht richtig Dicht ist reicht das ja schon wieder um das Wasser hoch zu saugen.
Der Effekt hört aber auch bei einem bestimmten Wasserstand auf.
Ganz leer saugen wird es Euren Teich bestimmt nicht 
Aber man hat sich im Kopf ja auch schon auf einen bestimmten Wasserstand festgelegt.
Schau mal genau bei 3:30 in dem Video.
Da drückt der Kollege die Folie mit der Hand auch am Erdreich nach oben.
Das ist eine Sekunde wo man etwas sieht.
Schade das Oase da nicht besser drauf hinweist.
ABER das ist letztendlich die Höhe des Wasserstandes der im Teich bleibt.
In diesem kleinen Graben zwischen Erdreich und dem "Rand" (da wo Euer Rohr ist) steht auch immer Wasser.

Schau auch mal hier im Beitrag 8 sind auch Skizzen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=17763#post17763
Dann hier noch was zu lesen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1017
Und der Link zu der angegebenen Seite ;-) wo hier auch extra auf "stehende" Folie hingewiesen wird:
http://www.lars-sebralla.de/garten615487kwel548/index2_n.html

Gruß Jens


----------



## koifischfan (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich gebaut und Wasser verschwindet !!*



> Was ist jetzt falsch und was könnten wir jetzt noch ändern.


Du siehst doch auf dem Bild ganz deutlich den Unterschied zum Verlauf der Folie. Hochstehend und umgeklappt.

Ist das Video von Oase jetzt Dummheit oder einfach nur blöd?


----------



## Jense (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich gebaut und Wasser verschwindet !!*

Das Video ist schon nicht schlecht denke ich.
Zumindest um die eigenen Produkte anzupreisen 

Ansonsten kann ich auch nur empfehlen die ganzen Tipps unter Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge mal zu lesen.
Das hat mir auch sehr die Augen geöffnet 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/

Gruß Jense


----------



## nordlicht64 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich gebaut und Wasser verschwindet !!*

Noch mal danke an alle!
Der Wasserstand hat sich nun eingependelt und so sieht es aus.


----------



## burki (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich gebaut und Wasser verschwindet !!*



Jense schrieb:


> Und der Link zu der angegebenen Seite ;-) wo hier auch extra auf "stehende" Folie hingewiesen wird:
> http://www.lars-sebralla.de/garten615487kwel548/index2_n.html
> 
> Gruß Jens



interressant, aber dort sind auch beispiele wo die folie zum abschluss ganz flach liegt oder sogar nach unten liegt
http://www.lars-sebralla.de/garten615487kwel548/nbau_abschluss31.gif
http://www.lars-sebralla.de/garten615487kwel548/nbau_abschluss17.gif


----------



## koifischfan (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich gebaut und Wasser verschwindet !!*

Das auf den Bildern Abgebildete funktioniert ja auch. Bedingungen dabei:
- keine Falten
- und nichts, was ins Wasser hängt
- und keine zweite Lage Folie, Ufermatte etc.drauf legen (Kapillareffekt http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kapillareffekt)

Beim zweiten Bild gefällt mir aber nicht, das bei starken Regen das Wasser in den Teich gespült werden kann.


----------



## burki (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich gebaut und Wasser verschwindet !!*

dann geht also nicht das man zum schutz der folie dort noch ufermatte drüberlegt, auch wenn diese nicht bis zum ende der folie geht?


----------



## koifischfan (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich gebaut und Wasser verschwindet !!*

Die zweite Lage ist dann tödlich. Habe es oben noch ergänzt.

Die Matte müßte also vor dem letzten Knick enden. Man könnte sie aber mit Polymerkleber punktuell befestigen.


----------



## burki (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich gebaut und Wasser verschwindet !!*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Die zweite Lage ist dann tödlich. Habe es oben noch ergänzt.



auch wenn die ufermatte "frei" in der luft endet,  d.h. z.b. auf einer steimauer aufliegend und damit ja keine verbindung mit dem umfeld hat?
oder kann das wasser so auch über eine "mauer- steinwall" fliessen und dann die folie runter fliessen?
die teichfolie liegt dann sogar noch im steinbeet dadrunter kommt unkrautvlies und dann erst der mutterboden.


----------



## koifischfan (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich gebaut und Wasser verschwindet !!*

Lies mal den Wiki-Link. Wasser kriecht nach oben und seitlich und nach links und rechts. Je enger der Zwischenraum desto weiter.

Sieh in dem Bild unter dem Stein. Nein, so geht es nicht.


----------



## burki (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich gebaut und Wasser verschwindet !!*

schade das wäre für mich eine einfache lösung gewesen.
dann muss ich die ufermatte vor dem stein enden lassen, nur kleben traue ich nicht,
oder die folie halt wieder nach oben zeigen lassen.


----------



## koifischfan (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich gebaut und Wasser verschwindet !!*

Die Folie nach oben ist ja schon ok.
Was ist dann in dieser Tasche? Steine, Kies?

Bleibt die Folie so frei, läuft das Wasser dort rein und verdunstet recht schnell. Eine andere Form von Wasserverlust.


----------



## burki (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich gebaut und Wasser verschwindet !!*

steine/kies

also geht das auch nicht. überlege mir dann noch was anderes.
(gehört nun in meinen bauthread)


----------



## Jense (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich gebaut und Wasser verschwindet !!*

Hallo Burki,
so wie in dem letzten Bild geht das.
Ufermatte ist ganz Böse :evil
Die sieht gut aus aber der Kapillareffekt ist schlimmer als bei Falten 
Die saugt dir den Teich komplett aus!!
Daher mußte ich meinen Folienabschluß(siehe Bilder) auch höher legen.
Gruß Jens


----------



## Jense (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich gebaut und Wasser verschwindet !!*

Steine/Kies hab ich auch.
Wasserverlust geht so.
Gibt es halt ab und zu nen Schluck Frischwasser :smoki


----------



## burki (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich gebaut und Wasser verschwindet !!*

ich mache hier mal weiter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34630/page-9


----------



## nordlicht64 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich gebaut und Wasser verschwindet !!*

Vielen Dank nochmal an Alle für die Antworten.

Bei uns hat sich der Wasserstand jetzt eingestellt, eigentlich reicht es, nur wenn es zu heiß wird verdundstet noch einiges und da wir nicht jeden Tag die kleine Flachwasserzone auffüllen wollen, werden wir an den nächsten Feiertagen die linke Seite nochmal verbessern.

Etwas höhere Holzpflöcke und die Folie dann oben enden lassen, soviel müsste die überlappende Folie eigentlich noch hergeben.


----------

